# Virgin Alcatel VM820 unlocking?? Any advice please



## friedaweed (May 9, 2011)

Ex bought daughter this after i'd put 50 sovs on her orange payg

Can anyone point me in the direction of a site that will show me how to unlock it?

I've tried one pay site and they sent me an email today with a refund notice saying they couldn't do it.

Any help guys??


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 10, 2011)

Have you tried a local shop/market yet?

The fees online seem to be about £20 

Virgin Mobile website states:

"8.6 Unlocking your handset:   Handsets that are used to access our Services are locked to the Network. If you wish to unlock your handset from the Network you will need to contact our Team and pay the Charges for unlocking your handset as set out in the Tariff Table. You will also need to have paid all Charges owing on your account before we unlock your handset. We may unlock your handset during any Minimum Term but this Agreement will still continue and you will still be required to pay the Charges for your Contract Allowance until the end of the Minimum Term.  For security reasons you will also need to register the handset you wish to unlock with us before we unlock it for you.

9. Queries, disputes and contact details 
9.1 Contact us: If you have a query about our Services, you can contact us at any time by calling the Team on 0845 6000 789 (789 from your Virgin Media handset)"

No idea what they charge, though.

Oh, are you sure it is locked? Have you tried the Orange SIM in the phone yet...


----------



## David_aus (May 10, 2011)

Hi, search on google for vm820 unlock code , you will get what you need. i got mine for £9.99 from unlocksolution .com but took too long (3dasy to get the code) though im very happy as its unlocked now 




friedaweed said:


> Ex bought daughter this after i'd put 50 sovs on her orange payg
> 
> Can anyone point me in the direction of a site that will show me how to unlock it?
> 
> ...


----------



## friedaweed (May 10, 2011)

Cheers guys. I've tried one online who they said they would do it charged me and then sent me a refund saying that they couldn't do that model. Going down the local market at the weekend to get it done by a lad there. Thanks for replys.


----------

